# Notching In Both Uterine Arteries. Experiences Please.



## MRS_HJO

Hello,

I'm 21 weeks, and at my 12 week ultrasound with the perinatal doctor, he found "resistance of blood flow to the baby on the left side." Said it should resolve itself. Went back at 20 weeks for the anatomy scan, and the problem had gotten worse. He said I had "notching on both sides of the uterine arteries to the baby" and that he wanted me to start taking baby aspirin daily. He told me I was at higher risk for Pre-Eclampsia, but didn't mention any adverse effects on the baby. 

Well, I naturally googled and found that it can cause problems with the baby growing properly as well as cause Pre-Eclampsia.

Have any of you experienced notching? How did it turn out? Did you or the baby end up having complications or did everything turn out just fine? 

I feel like my doctors are trying to "whatever" the situation, like it's not that big of deal, but everything I've read is that it is indeed a big deal. I've already had one miscarriage, and could not handle it if something happens to this baby as well.

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## Starchase

Hi there

My wee one has this it was only discovered at my 28week scan though, I am getting scanned weekly once a week for doppler flow and also fortnightly growth scans to ensure she is getting the nutrition she needs. unfortunately it is not an easy road as you won't/can't be told when wee one will be here as they don't know it is a slow week by week process but the good thing is they will watch you closely and always monitor and give u the most up to date advice... I was put on bedrest at 28wks almost 4wks ago and not so freaked out anymore just frustrated

Xxxx


----------



## MRS_HJO

Thank you very much for replying. It's interesting that my doctors just don't seem that concerned vs. your doctor who checks on you so frequently and put you on bed rest! I'm praying that the problem doesn't escalate anymore than it already is, and of course I pray for a good outcome, but much like your experience and anything else I read, the outcome usually isn't the best. How has your blood pressure been by the way? Are you swelling and things? Do they think your last child was born early due to this same condition??? Thanks again!


----------



## Starchase

All I know about my DS condition was that the placenta failed so it could have been the cord but I really don't know... I know they are watching me closely due to my history, I have been told by my dr that they can see this at one scan and then never see it again... I have extremly low bp which I am chuffed with as they were worried about pre-ec but that has never been a problem with either so far maybe he came out to soon to get it not sure.. The best advice I can pass on is be aware of babys movements if you sense a quiet day lie on sofa with iced water drink the glass with your hand on your bump baby will react to the water and move.. if you are ever in doubt of movements go see MW the worst thing they will ever tell you is baby is fine and I never tire if hearing that

Xxxxx


----------



## pinki

Hi,

i had uterine artery notching and high resistance in two of my pregnancies. With my little boy, the resistance was off the chart at 1.98 or something similar. How high is your resistance? 
My boy was born at 38 weeks (planned c section) and weighed in at 7 lbs 8 oz. I never developed PE in either pregnancy but was monitored carefully with bi weekly scans, regular appointments with the consultant (once a week in the third trimester) and had to take baby aspirin with my son. 
My daughter (also c section at 38 weeks) weighed 6 lbs 12 oz.
Have you got any growth scans booked in?

xxx


----------

